# مخطط تفكيك الماء عن طريق الرنين الكهربائي



## aissa39 (6 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكته هذا الموضوع منقول من احد المنتديات لي تعم الفائدة 
هذا المخطط في عملية تحليل الماء مهم جدا للمبتدئين
​تعرّف على الحقيقة و تحرّر . ساهم في صنع عالماً مثالياً طالما حلمت به مع الكثير من الآخرين . مارس حريتك في فرض إرادتك و اصنع حياة نظيفة و صحية لك و للأجيال القادمة .
قم ببناء و تركيب نظام رخيص و صحي في سيارتك . نظام يعمل على وقود الماء ، مستعيناً بأدوات بسيطة هي في متناول يديك . إنها بكل بساطة وسيلة فعّالة في تحويل الماء العادي إلى غازي الهيدروجين و الأكسيجين ، فتحترق في المحرّك بدلاً من ذلك الوقود التقليدي الغالي الثمن ، بالإضافة إلى مساهمته الكبيرة في تسميم البيئة !.
 هذا النظام البسيط يستمد الطاقة الكهربائية من الدارة الكهربائية للسيارة ذاتها ، فلا حاجة لأي طاقة كهربائية إضافية ، و لا بطاريات و لا دارات تقوية أو غيرها من زوائد و إضافات . يوصل إلى جهاز الكاربرتير و من ثم إلى المحرّك دون مواجهة أي تعقيدات من أي نوع . 
 سهولة هذا النظام تكمن في أنك تنتج الكمية التي تريدها من غاز الاحتراق ( الهيدروجين و الأكسيجين ) . ذلك بواسطة وصل دواسة البنزين العادية بهذا النظام الجديد مما يجعلك تحدد كمية الغاز المنتجة بنفس الوقت الذي تدوس فيه على الدواسة كي تزيد السرعة . فبالتالي ، يكون الاستهلاك حسب الطلب ، و لا داعي لإنتاج الغاز الغير ضروري !. الفرق الوحيد في هذا النظام هو أنك تستخدم الماء كوقود بدلاً من مشتقات البترول ..
 *فكرة عامة :*
تعتمد عملية تفكيك جزيئات الماء على عنصرين رئيسين :
1ـ دارة الطنين : الإلكترونية التي تصدر ترددات ذات وتيرة محددة إلى مفاعل تفكيك الماء .
2 ـ مفاعل تفكيك الماء : و هو عبارة عن وعاء من الماء ( قطعة من أنبوب PVC الذي يستخدم في التمديدات الصحية قطره ( 10 سم ) محكم الإغلاق من جميع الجوانب ما عدا ثقبان يمثلان مخرج للغاز و مدخل للماء ، مثبت في قاعدته من الداخل اسطوانتين متداخلتين من الستانلس ستيل ( معدن مضاد للتأكسد ) . و هاتان الاسطوانتان موصولتان بدارة الطنين الإلكترونية . 
فأصبح لدينا جهاز رنين كهربائي ، حيث تتذبذب الاسطوانات المعدنية المغطسة في الماء بعد صدمها بنبضة كهربائية قادمة من دارة الرنين الإلكترونية . فيتفكك الماء و يصبح غاز قابل للاشتعال . 
فعمل الدارة الإلكترونية إذاً هو توليد نبضات كهربائية ( موجات مربعة ) مما يجعلها تحوّل الاسطوانات ( المغطسة في الماء ) إلى أداة طنين متذبذبة . و كلما أردت أن تزيد من سرعة المحرّك ، تزيد إنتاج الغاز المستخلص من الماء بواسطة توسيع النبضة المربعة الصادرة من دارة الطنين الإلكترونية . و بكلمة أخرى نقول : عندما تدوس على دواسة البنزين ، تكون قد أرسلت المزيد من الطاقة إلى اسطوانات الطنين المغمورتان بالماء ، و بالتالي المزيد من غاز الهيدروجين و الأكسيجين المستخلص إلى المحرك ( غرفة الاشتعال ) .




نمـوذج بدائـي :
*حوض التفاعل :*
هو عبارة عن أنبوب من البلاستيك المستخدم في التمديدات الصحية ( PVC ) ، يتحمل درجة حرارة عالية نسبياً ، قطره [10 سم ] ، و طوله 





[ 20 سم ] ، محكم الإغلاق من الجانبين ، إلا أن الفتحة العلوية ( غطاء علوي ) قابلة للفك و التركيب من أجل الصيانة . القاعدة في الأسفل مثبت فيها أنبوبين من الستانلس ستيل . يملأ الحوض بالماء العادي ، لكن يترك فيه مساحة فارغة لكي يتجمع الغاز الناتج من تفكيك الماء (ارتفاع خمسة سنتيمتر أو أكثر من الفراغ ) . للحوض منفذين فقط . مدخل للماء الجديد ، و مخرج للغاز الناتج من التفاعل . وجب على الحوض أن يبقى ثابتاً و مستقيماً ( غير مائل ) بقدر ما يمكن . أما اسطوانتي الستانلس ستيل في قاعدة الحوض ، فهي موصولتين عن طريق أسلاك معزولة تماماً بدارة إلكترونية ترسل نبضات تجعلها تهتز بمقدار 0.5-SA مما تؤدي إلى تفكيك جزيئات الماء .

مبـدأ العمـل :




تعتمد هذه الوسيلة على المبدأ الذي وجده المخترع الأمريكي "ستانلي ماير" ، براءة اختراع : USP#4,936,961 و هي بعنوان : "وسيلة لاستخلاص الوقود الغازي من الماء".
توصل ماير إلى حقيقة أن الماء إذا تعرّض لرنين ذات اهتزاز محدد ، سوف يؤدي به الأمر إلى التفكك ، و يتحوّل بالتالي إلى غاز . أما الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لفعل ذلك ، فتقاس بالميلي أمبير MILI AMPS . أي كمية قليلة لا تؤثر على أداء الدارة الأساسية للسيارة . 

_براءة الاختراع الأساسية ( بالإضافة إلى الكثير غيرها ) مرفقة مع هذه الدراسة_​




ذكر ماير مبدأ هذه العملية في براءة اختراعه معتمداً على ملاحظاته حول التغيرات التي تحصل في البنية الذرية للماء بعد تعرضها لموجات الرنين التي توصّل إلى اكتشافها :
 يظهر في الشكل المقابل المراحل التي تمر فيها الذرات المائية خلال تعرضها للرنين .
الحرف A+ يمثل جدار أنبوب الستانلس الداخلي ، بينما B- يمثل جدار الأنبوب الخارجي .
في المرحلة الأولى 3A تكون الجزيئات في حالة عشوائية غير منظمة . في المرحلة الثانية 3B ، يبدأ الطنين ، تصبح في حالة اصطفاف . في المرحلة الثالثة 3C ، يزداد الرنين ، تبدأ حالة الاستقطاب Polarization . في المرحلة الرابعة 3D ، ارتفاع الطنين ، تبدأ مرحلة امتداد الجزيء elongation . أما المرحلة الخامسة و الأخيرة 3E ، و بعد أن يستقر الطنين في مستواه المقرّر ، يتفكك الجزيء و ينهار ، فتتحرر الذرات و تتطاير ، فينتج الغاز . 









 نجح ماير في تطبيق ابتكاره الجديد على الأرض
 الواقع . و قام بإجراء بعض التعديلات على محرك سيارة فحوّله كي يعمل على وقود الماء . و قاد هذه السيارة لفترة طويلة من الزمن مثبتاً مدى فعالية هذه الوسيلة و كفاءة أدائها العالية .لكنه تعرض للاغتيال في العام 1998م قبل أن يكمل مشروعه ( الحلم ) في بناء أجهزة خاصة تضاف للسيارات العادية فتمكنها من العمل على وقود الماء . 
* من أجل بناء هذا النظام ، أنت بحاجة إلى ما يلي :*
ـ وعاء من البلاستيك يعمل كخزان للماء . مع مضخة وقود عادية ( كالتي في السيارة ) . 
ـ دارة طنين إلكترونية ( سنشرحها بالتفصيل لاحقاً ) ، و أسلاك . 
ـ مادة الإيبوكسي EPOXY ( و هي مادة لاصقة تستخدم في صناعة الفايبر غلاس و البلاستيك ) ، يمكن استعاضته بأي معجون قوي كمعجون الحديد مثلاً أو أي مادة أخرى مضادة للماء و الحرارة .
ـ وعاء تفاعل ( عبارة عن أنبوب PVC ) ، مع أنابيب من الستانلس ستيل ( سنشرح المقاسات لاحقاً )
ـ جهاز كربراتير من نوع F1 ، أو أي جهاز آخر يستخدم عادةً في المحركات التي تعمل على الغاز . خرطوم مطاطي قوي كالذي يستخدم لنقل غاز الطبخ من الاسطوانة .
ـ نظام تحسس حرارة . إما لتحسس حرارة رأس اسطوانات المحرك ، أو تحسس حرارة العادم .
ـ نظام تحسس لتحديد مستوى الماء في حوض التفاعل . بالإضافة إلى نظام تحسس مستوى الضغط في حوض التفاعل .
ـ تبديل صمامات المحرّك بصمامات من الستانلس ستيل ( منعاً للتأكسد و الصدأ )
ـ معالجة البستون و اسطوانات المحرك بالسيراميك ( تلبيسها بالسيراميك ) ، منعاً للتأكسد و الصدأ .
ـ معالجة العادم بالسيراميك أو تبديله بعادم من الستانلس ستيل .
 ( قد تتذمّر من هذه التعديلات ، لكن تذكر أنك ستحصل على وقود مجاني إلى الأبد )
* ............................*​* الإجراءات المتبعة بالتتالي :*
ـ قم بتركيب نظام التحسس الحراري ( CHT لرأس الاسطوانة أو EGT للعادم ) .
ـ ابني الدارة الإلكترونية المذكورة في هذه الدراسة ( هناك مخططات لدارتين مختلفتين ، اختر التي تناسبك ) . قم بتجريبها كي تتأكد من صحة الترددات المطلوبة .
ـ ابني حوض التفاعل و أخضعه للتجربة ( افحص تسريب الماء أو مدى حفظ الضغط أو غيرها من عيوب طارئة ) .
ـ قم بتركيب خزان الماء ( يمثّل خزان الوقود ) ، أوصله بمضخة المياه ، ثم إلى حوض التفاعل ، الذي بدوره سيوصل بدارة الطنين الإلكترونية .
ـ شغّل المحرّك ، و قم بعض التعديلات و التضبيطات حسب حالة الأداء و مستواه . إلى أن تحصل على الأداء المطلوب .
ـ قم بتركيب صمامات الستانلس ستيل في المحرك ، و عالج البستونات و الاسطوانات بالسيراميك .
ـ لبس العادم بالسيراميك ، أو استبدله بعادم من الستانلس ( منعاً للتأكسد و الصدأ مع مرور الوقت ) .
 ...........................​ 
* المواصفات التفصيلية : *
*كيف تبني المفاعل*
قصمقطع من أنبوب PVC ( 10 سم ) بطول ( 20 سم ) . ( وجب أن يكون الأنبوب سميك من نوع الأصلي ) . إن لم تجد له غطاءان مخصصان له ( أي من مادة PVC ) يمكن أن تضع الغطائين ( العلوي و السفلي ) من مادة الخشب ، لكن مطلي بمادة عازلة أو لاصقة و لها مناعة ضد الحرارة و الماء ( كمعجون الحديد مثلاً أو الإيبوكسي ) . أنظر إلى الأشكال التالية : 
















​*مقاسات اسطوانات الطنين :*
طول الاسطوانات ( 10 سم ) ،
قطر الاسطوانة الخارجية مقداره
( 1.8 سم ) ، و سماكة جدارها لا تتعدى ( 1 مم ) . قطر الاسطوانة الداخلية (1.25 سم) و سماكة الجدار لا تتعدى ميليمتر واحد . مثبتة على القاعدة ( الغطاء السفلي ) كما هو مبيّن في الشكل المقابل .




أما المسافة الفاصلة بين جدار الاسطوانة الخارجية و جدار الاسطوانة الداخلية فوجب أن لا تتعدى ( 5 مم ) ، و كلما كانت المسافة أقرب ، كانت فعالية الطنين أكبر . و يفضّل لو تكون المسافة ( 1 مم ) . 
تثبّت الاسطوانات على القاعدة ( الغطاء السفلي ) عن طريق صنع حفرة في القاعدة يكون قطرها مناسباً لقطر الاسطوانة الخارجية . و بعد تثبيت الاسطوانات تملأ الفراغات بمعجون الحديد أو أي مادة صلبة مضادة للماء أو الحرارة .
أما الفراغ الذي وجب صنعه بين الاسطوانتين ، فقد تواجه صعوبة في ذلك ، لكن حاول الاستعانة بسواره من البلاستيك كحاجز بين الاسطوانتين ( تكون سماكتها بنفس المقاس المقرر بين الاسطوانتين ، أي من 1 إلى 5 مم ) . 
بعد تثبيت الاسطوانات على القاعدة ( غطاء سفلي ) ، قم بتركيب القاعدة في أنبوب البلاستيك PVC ، فيصبح لديك وعاء يوجد في قاعدته اسطوانتي الطنين . لاحظ في الشكل الذي يبين منظر جانبي للقاعدة ( الغطاء السفلي ) أن هناك ثقبان رفيعان لمرور الأسلاك الموصولة بين دارة الطنين الإلكترونية و اسطوانات الطنين . ( وجب على الأسلاك أن توصل بالاسطوانات عن طريق اللحام و ليس الربط أو أي طريقة أخرى ) . ( وجب على الأسلاك أن تكون معزولة تماماً عن الماء ) .
ـ من أجل تثبيت الغطاءان ( القاعدة و الغطاء العلوي ) على أنبوب الـ PVC بشكل جيّد و متين ، خاصة إذا كانت خشبية ، استخدم البراغي كما هو مبيّن في الشكل . ( استخدم خمسة براغي للقاعدة و ثلاثة للغطاء العلوي ) .
*الدارة الإلكترونية :*
أن صنع دارة طنين إلكترونية ليست عملية صعبة ، و هناك طرق كثيرة لفعل ذلك . فهي معروفة جيداً عند جميع العاملين في مجال الإلكترونيات .

ـ الدارة التي وجب تطبيقها هي تلك التي تطلق إشارة ذات موجات مربّعة WAVES SQUARE . أما النبضة الترددية المطلوبة ، فهي تتراوح بين ( 10 إلى 250 KHZ ) . لكن يفضّل أن تضع مفتاح تحكم ( رغلاج ) يعطيك حرية أكثر في تحديد التردد المناسب من خلال الاختبار .

ـ هناك مخططين لدارتين مختلفتين ( رقم 1 و 2 ) ، اختر المخطط الذي يناسبك . تستمد هذه الدارات طاقة كهربائية من بطارية السيارة ، ( 12 فولط ) ( استطاعة من *1* إلى *5* أمبير ) .

كلما أردت زيادة إنتاج الغاز ، أعمل على توسيع النبضة المربّعة
VICINITY OF 90% MARK 10% SPACE ( OFF/ON )

( جميع التفاصيل مذكورة في المخططات . اختر المخطط المناسب لك . و استعن بخبير إلكترونيات لتطبيقها )​​*الضغط :*
يفضل أن تثبت على وعاء التفاعل نظام تحسس للضغط حتى تتمكن من التعرف على مستواه . حيث أن هذا الأمر هام جداً . 
( أنظر مخططي الدارات الإلكترونية (1) و (2) حيث أنها مرفقة مع دارات تحسس )​​ بعد تشغيل الدارة ، و عندما يصبح مستوى الضغط إلى مابين 30 و 60 psi ، يكون قد أصبح الوقت مناسب لتشغيل المحرّك و من ثم الانطلاق .
ـ مستوى الضغط العادي يتراوح بين 15 و 25 psi
ـ مستوى الضغط عند ارسال المزيد من النبضات ( لتسريع المحرك ) يتراوح بين 30 و 60 psi .
ـ ثبّت صماما أمان يقوم بالتنفيس عندما يصبح الضغط بمستوى 75 psi .
*الكربراتور :*
قم بتبديل جهاز الكربرتور بجهاز آخر من نوع ( F1 ) ، أو أي كربرتور مخصص للمحركات التي تعمل على الغاز .
 ـ لا تبدل أي نظام تمديد أساسي في سيارتك . حاول أن تجعل هذا النظام منفصل تماماً عن نظام الوقود الأساسي . و ركّب محوّل خاص يمكّنك من التحويل بين أنظمة الوقود حسب الطلب .​..................​​ـ عند تطبيق هذه المخططات حاول في البداية إجراء العملية على محرّك صغير أو قديم حتى تتمكن من إتقانها جيداً .
ـ بعد نجاحك في تطبيق هذا النظام على المحرّك ، لا تتأخر بعدها في استبدال صمامات المحرّك بصمامات ستانلس ستيل ، بالإضافة إلى معالجة البستونات و اسطوانات المحرّك بالسيراميك كي لا يتعرّض للتأكسد و الصدأ .

:19: المخططات :19:
المخطط رقم 1 
يبين النظام بالكامل ​




مخطط رقم 2​​يبيّن دارة طنين بسيطة . مرفق مع مخطط لنظام تحسس مستوى الماء في المفاعل و في الخزان ​​​



​​المخطط رقم 3 ​يبين دارة طنين أخرى . مرفق معها دارة تمثل نظام تحسس لمستوى الضغط في المفاعل ، و درجة الحرارة ( البوجية أو العادم ) ، و مستوى الماء في المفاعل ، و مستوى الماء في الخزّان ​​



​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 مارس 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

رائع بل اكثر من رائع 


هذا هو الجزء الاول من تسيير السيارة على الماء 

والباقى كان باستخدام طاقة البخار عن طريق رشاشات لاو بخاخات لرش الماء داخل السلندرات لمضاعفة كبس الماء على البساتم و للحصول على العزم الكافى لتسيير 

شكرا لك اخى الكريم على هذا العرض الرائع


----------



## عضو1 (7 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على ماتقدمت به وهو طبق من ذهب للجميع للعمل على التطبيق العملي


----------



## عضو1 (7 مارس 2009)

ندعو الجميع للتجارب العالميه على أرض الواقع


----------



## ابو الركاب (7 مارس 2009)

مشكور على كل هذا التوضيح والله بستاهل


----------



## ياسين السعدي (8 مارس 2009)

بوركت على الشرح الرائع وهناك حساس لمستوى الماء يوجد في الدافئ اليابانيه التي تعمل على الكهرباء والنفط يوجد في الخزان تبع النفط حساس لقياس مستوى النفط يطفئ الصوبه عند عدم وجود وقود وهي متوفرة بكثرة (مستعملة ) .


----------



## aissa39 (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته انا التجربتي الشخصية شبه ناجحة ولكن عندي خلل واحد هو كل ما اشتري صفائح ستانلس ستيل القيها مغشوشة يعني غير صافيا وعندا تجريبها في الخلية يصفر الماء و يبداء بالتعفن وانا اشد ما اكره هذه المشكلة واطلب منكم المساعدة في عينة اين اجد ستانلس ستيل صافي سواء في السوق او اجهزا فيها ستالنس ستيل صافي (( غسالة او صينية ....الخ)) وسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته .................


----------



## bao1955 (9 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع ومفيد هذا ما نحتاج اليه بارك الله فيك


----------



## Amjad79 (9 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع رائع ومفيد هذا ما نحتاج اليه بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الطيب


----------



## الساحر (17 أغسطس 2009)

يارك الله فيك اخي علي هذا المجهود............... بس ممكن تقولي فيش تستعمل ؟


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (18 أغسطس 2009)

مولضيج جد قيمة بوركتم


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (27 أغسطس 2009)

* بارك الله فيك أخي **الكريم
**موضوع رائع ومفيد 
** ندعو الجميع للتجارب العالميه 
** بارك الله فيك*


----------



## الساحر (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك.................ز


----------



## اسامة طو (8 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ومفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## bryar (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## العفوي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الطيب ونأمل منك المزيد


----------



## أمين ممدوح (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع 0جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sakher2 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع أكثر من رائـع


----------



## راتب . (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز باركك الله


----------



## saadgor (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك لكني لم أجد المخططات؟


----------



## أبو منير (12 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله والبركات ..
جزاكم الله كل خير وبالأخص الأخ 
aissa39 

بصراحة عندي مشكلة بظهور الصور والمخططات .. وأنا فعلاً مهتم بالموضوع ومحضر حالي للقيام بتجربتي الخاصة ..
فهل لديكم حل لظهور الصور والمخططات علماً أنها الوحيدة الغير ظاهرة من باقي المواضيع ..
وشكراً


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أبو منير قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله والبركات ..
> جزاكم الله كل خير وبالأخص الأخ
> aissa39
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليك الوثيقة الكاملة لتحويل الماء الى وقود وبعض الطرق لها الجديدة


----------



## أبو منير (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أستاذ فجر الصباح ... ..جزاك الله كل خير والله يبارك فيك ويكرمك ... 

سبحان الله يوم أمس طول السهرة كانت على مواضيعك حول نفس الموضوع واليوم أنت بترد علي ... هاد فخر كبير إلي .. 

لي عودة بعد دراسة معمقة للملف المرفق وشكراً


----------



## عارف زكريا الكردي (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عارف زكريا الكردي (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الرجاء اعادة تحميل المخططات لأنها لا تعمل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عارف زكريا الكردي (19 ديسمبر 2009)

و أيضا لم أجد من يلبس سيراميك من يعرف طريقة التلبيس أكون له من الشاكرين


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*      من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​​ نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​​​​​*​


----------



## محمودنبيل (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء علي هذا الكنز ارجوا ان استطيع استغلاله إن شاء الله


----------



## علي عجايب (1 يناير 2010)

رائع ومشكور جدا يا اخي ,ولكنك نسيت ان تضيف انه يجب اضافة محلول كيميائي للماء.
وذلك لتسريع عملية التحليل, وافضلها محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم,وهو مادة تستعمل بصنع الصابون.
او هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم,وهو يستعمل في رش السماد الزراعي


----------



## bmw1 (16 يناير 2010)

من bmw1 كيف احصل على المخطط الكهربائي لتفكيك الماء


----------



## bmw1 (16 يناير 2010)

من شان الله كيف يمكنني الحصول على مخطط دائرة الطنين


----------



## عبدالله خضور (25 يناير 2010)

بارك االله فيكم على هذة المعلمومات


----------



## عبدالله خضور (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ممكن توضيح عملية الحصول على مخطط دائرة الطنين بالصوره ....والاجزاء الاكترونية وكيفية توصيلها ..... والرسم النهائى لهذا الاكتشاف وهو حصول الهيدروجين والاكسجين من الماء 
وبارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## ابو فهد10 (2 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع وجميل انا احتاج اليه مششششششششششكككور


----------



## ابو فهد10 (2 فبراير 2010)

:15:مشكور حبيب ممكن مخططنبضة مربعة


----------



## khaled hariri (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (3 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل ولكن يجب الحذر عد تنفيذ هذا المحرك على مثل هكذا وقود فان الهايدروجين والاوكسجين مجتمعين يمثلان قنبلة قوية وفي حالة تعرضة لشرارة كهربائية مثلا او تسرب ناري من غرفة احتراق الوقود في محرك السيارة نتيجة تآكل او تلف الصمام وعدم انغلاقه لحضة الاشتعال داخل الغرفه او في حالة خطاء في توقيت انبعاث الشرارة من شمعة القدح اثناء فتح الصمام المدخل للغاز فان النار تشتعل في الانبوب الموصل بين المفاعل والمحرك وم ثم الى المفاعل نفسة مما يسبب انفجارا قويا والله الحافظ .


----------



## khaled hariri (6 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم سوال للجميع ممكن اسم برنامج يقوم برسم مخطط درات كهربائيه تضم الكندكتور و التايمر و غيره من المعدات الكهربائيه اذا احد منكم بيعرف لا يبخل علي باسمه فقط


----------



## هشام درويش (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
aissa39الاخ 
الستانلس ستيل الذي لا يصداء يوصف بالرقم 304 والاجود هو 316 والاجود هو 316 ل 
low carbonوحرف اللام هنا يعني 
*Types of Stainless Steel* 
The three main types of stainless steels are austenitic, ferritic, and martensitic. These three types of steels are identified by their microstructure or predominant crystal phase. 
_Austenitic_: 
Austenitic steels have austenite as their primary phase (face centered cubic crystal). These are alloys containing chromium and nickel (sometimes manganese and nitrogen), structured around the Type 302 composition of iron, 18% chromium, and 8% nickel. Austenitic steels are not hardenable by heat treatment. The most familiar stainless steel is probably Type 304, sometimes called T304 or simply 304. Type 304 surgical stainless steel is an austenitic steel containing 18-20% chromium and 8-10% nickel. 
_Ferritic_: 
Ferritic steels have ferrite (body centered cubic crystal) as their main phase. These steels contain iron and chromium, based on the Type 430 composition of 17% chromium. Ferritic steel is less ductile than austenitic steel and is not hardenable by heat treatment. 
_Martensitic_: 
The characteristic orthorhombic marten-site micro-structure was first observed by German microscopist Adolf Martens around 1890. Martensitic steels are low carbon steels built around the Type 410 composition of iron, 12% chromium, and 0.12% carbon. They may be tempered and hardened. Marten-site gives steel great hardness, but it also reduces its toughness and makes it brittle, so few steels are fully hardened. 
There are also other grades of stainless steels, such as precipitation-hardened, duplex, and cast stainless steels. Stainless steel can be produced in a variety of finishes and textures and can be tinted over a broad spectrum of colors.


----------



## كيمو الجاهز (10 أبريل 2010)

jb,mnhgfvhjmcgn bvb
,mb mbnv nbcx k
jmb mbnv


----------



## أبو منير (11 أبريل 2010)

أوكي فهمت عليك


----------



## nartop (12 أبريل 2010)

بورك فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## mr.osmtheboss (21 أبريل 2010)

thanks man but where is the phots


----------



## عامراليمني (21 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## boozo (9 يوليو 2010)

ما شاء الله


----------



## هشام1985 (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## mhn666 (6 أغسطس 2010)

*شكر*

شكر عتى الموضوع الرائع والمهم


----------



## sis.good (20 سبتمبر 2010)

معقول إلى الان لم يقوم احد بتجربة هذا الاختراع 
يا اخوان الشخص الذي قام بالتجارب يجب عليه اخبارنا بالنتائج 
لتسريع عملية الانتاج 
اخوانكم بغزة بانتظاركوم


----------



## abomaher (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكر*

اشكر كم على هذه الدارة مع الشرح
ابو ماهر


----------



## abbo (10 ديسمبر 2010)

sis.good قال:


> معقول إلى الان لم يقوم احد بتجربة هذا الاختراع
> يا اخوان الشخص الذي قام بالتجارب يجب عليه اخبارنا بالنتائج
> لتسريع عملية الانتاج
> اخوانكم بغزة بانتظاركوم



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97628.html
خذ هذا الموضوع به تجارب الاعضاء اهل غزة انتم رمز العزة اصبروا فالفرج قريب بادن الله


----------



## popz (4 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع وجميل جدا وشكرا لك يا أخى الكريم


----------



## popz (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد ان اجب على سوال اخى الكريم الذى يسأل عن استانلستيل نقى اولا تسأل حينما تشتريه عن استانلستيل رقمه316
وثانيا تاخذ معك مغناطيس فان المادة الاصلية منه والتى لايوجد بها شوائب لاتقبل المجال المغناطيسى على الاطلاق 
ولكن تسمح بمرور المجال ان كانت اقل سماكة من طول المجال 
أـمنى ان اكون افدتك بهذا الرد ولو كان هناك اى استفسار اخر فلتطرح سؤالك
وان شاء الله ساكون عند حسن ظن الجميع باعضاء هذا المنتدى الجميل 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالاخوانى الكرام


----------



## ميجان2 (5 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الحبسيب بارك الله لنا فيك وزادك من فضلة 
اريدك ان تارسل لى صور لهذا الامر لانى اريد تان اصنعها فعلا واتمنى ان تهتم بهذا الامر بالله عليك فانا اقسمت لك وعليك بالله ان تلبى ندائى وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## عـاطـل عـن الأمـل (6 يناير 2011)

طريقة رائعة وفكرة نيرة للاستعاضة بالماء كوقود بدلا من مشتقات البترول ..

بس هيك ما بظللنا شغل كمهندسين بترول ههههههه 

لك كل الاحترام


----------



## salah nasr (20 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك ونفعنا بعلمك لكن يوجد استفسار اين الرسومات.............باحث مهندس .صلاح محمد نصر


----------



## walid-t (17 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم مشكور اخي العزيز 
على هذا التوضيح الرائع 
ولكن صور المخطط والصور لاتفتح 
عضو جديد والف شكر


----------



## محمد معشوق (27 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## rami alawar (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا كتير عالموضوع بس ما طلعو الصور كيف فيي طالعن


----------



## محسن المولى (30 مايو 2011)

جهد مشكور وبارك الله فيك بس يا اخى لم استطيع فتح المخططات ارشدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو مجاهد الأثري (3 يونيو 2011)

بوركت على الشرح الرائع ولكن أين هي المخططات


----------



## awas1 (3 يوليو 2011)

*الف شكر على هذا التوضيح 
ولكن لو امكن بعض الديجرامات*


----------



## حازم زعيان (25 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي على هذا الجهد وجزاك الله الف خير ولكن اين المخططات فهي غير موجودة


----------



## عقبة محمد صالح (27 يوليو 2011)

موضوع ممتاز لك تحياتي


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (11 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
:84: **وكل عام وانتم بخير** :84:
*


----------



## البحارالسبعة (15 أغسطس 2011)

وين مخطط دارة الرنين
شكرا


----------



## تامر الغرباوى (18 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا لقد كنت ابحث عنه منذ فترة 
المشكلة اننى لا يمكننى تحميا الصور فهل من الممكن اعادة تحميلها 
و شكرا


----------



## safouane (31 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## m_nagy2 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت المخططات وصور وفيديو للتجربة


----------



## m_nagy2 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

عشان ميبقاش فى فرصة لأحد المنتقدين انه يتكلم


----------



## ناصر999 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
هل هذا الجهاز كاف لان تسير السيارة باي سرعة دون ان نستخدم الوقود العادي كمساعد
هل يشترط ان نستخدم اسطوانتين للتحليل ماذا لو استخدمنا صفائح الستانلس هل يكفي
دائرة الرنين لو تكرمتنم ورسمتم لنا هذه الدائرة
نريد منك ان ترسم لنا هذا المشروع من الالف الى الياء لانه لا تظهر اي اشكال مقابلة كما تقول في الطرح الذي قدمته
وشكرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك اله فيك
نقل مفيد 
سلمت يداك


----------



## mohd1969 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياطييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب


----------



## mohd1969 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله في جهودكم وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك ولكن للاسف لم تظهر لي الصور المرفقة مع الشرح هل من الممكن اعادة تحميلها لطفا؟؟


----------



## yagamy (6 أكتوبر 2011)

merciiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## نهيل حسن الختام (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكا مصر (19 يناير 2012)

aissa39 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكته هذا الموضوع منقول من احد المنتديات لي تعم الفائدة
> هذا المخطط في عملية تحليل الماء مهم جدا للمبتدئين
> ​تعرّف على الحقيقة و تحرّر . ساهم في صنع عالماً مثالياً طالما حلمت به مع الكثير من الآخرين . مارس حريتك في فرض إرادتك و اصنع حياة نظيفة و صحية لك و للأجيال القادمة .
> قم ببناء و تركيب نظام رخيص و صحي في سيارتك . نظام يعمل على وقود الماء ، مستعيناً بأدوات بسيطة هي في متناول يديك . إنها بكل بساطة وسيلة فعّالة في تحويل الماء العادي إلى غازي الهيدروجين و الأكسيجين ، فتحترق في المحرّك بدلاً من ذلك الوقود التقليدي الغالي الثمن ، بالإضافة إلى مساهمته الكبيرة في تسميم البيئة !.
> ...



مشكور


----------



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## ahmed421 (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرااا ولكن اين المخططات


----------



## mustfa.alnamy (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكور عل الموضوع بس الصور غير موجوده الان ممكن الصور رجائا


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (28 فبراير 2012)

الخرائط لاتظهر ارجو اعادة تحميلها


----------



## ahmad kh (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله الخير


----------



## ahmad kh (28 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووور


----------



## crestal (8 يوليو 2012)

شكرررررررررررران


----------



## crestal (8 يوليو 2012)

اخي الكريم لا يمكنني ان اشاهد صورة المخطط


----------



## ناصر999 (20 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم
قمت بتجربة تتالف من 50 من صفائح الالمنيوم 2 ملم وبينها مسافة 2 ملم الاولى موصولة باحد الاقطاب والاخيرة موصولة بالقطب الاخر اما باقي الصفائح فهي غير موصولة متعادلة واستخدمت تيار المنزل بعد ان حولته الى تيار مستمر باستخدام البريدج فبدا الماء بالتحلل والتحول الى اللون الابيض الداكن واشعلت الرغوة البيضاء فاشتعلت ولكن حينما اغلقت اناء التفاعل لم يتدفق الغاز الى الببلر ما هو السبب اجيبونى يرحمكم الله


----------



## د حسين (21 يوليو 2012)

*من حسن حظك*



ناصر999 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قمت بتجربة تتالف من 50 من صفائح الالمنيوم 2 ملم وبينها مسافة 2 ملم الاولى موصولة باحد الاقطاب والاخيرة موصولة بالقطب الاخر اما باقي الصفائح فهي غير موصولة متعادلة واستخدمت تيار المنزل بعد ان حولته الى تيار مستمر باستخدام البريدج فبدا الماء بالتحلل والتحول الى اللون الابيض الداكن واشعلت الرغوة البيضاء فاشتعلت ولكن حينما اغلقت اناء التفاعل لم يتدفق الغاز الى الببلر ما هو السبب اجيبونى يرحمكم الله


اخ ناصر من حسن حظك عدم تجمع الغازات بوفرة لأن المزيج خطر جدا ويمكن ان ينفجر .... ثم ان كل هذه الضجة التي رأيتها في الماء لاتعادل اكثر من 10 سم3 غاز وتحتاج لوقت طويل لتحصل على ماتريد ... اتمنى لك السلامة أولا والسلامة ثانيا والسلامة ثالثا ​


----------



## kingstone100321 (26 أغسطس 2012)

بوركت على الشرح الرائع


----------



## engmsalim (1 سبتمبر 2012)

عايز اسئل عن التيار والطاقة الازمة لتفكيك الماء ؟


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## bergaleh (11 مارس 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع الجيد والمفيد جدا لكن كيف يمكن ليى ان احمل المخططات فهي لا تظهر عندي


----------



## zx2013 (13 مارس 2013)

:1:هل الصور غير موجودة على الموقع


----------



## zx2013 (13 مارس 2013)

المخططات لاتظهر عندي ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ghassan ibrahim (17 مارس 2013)

موضوع رائع ومفيد بس أرجو من حضرتكم ان تعرض مخطط دارة الرنين لأني لم استطيع ان أراه حتى الأن وشكرا


----------



## ghassan ibrahim (17 مارس 2013)

لم تظهر عندي المخططات أرجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## dark w (19 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير بس ممكن تحط الصور المخطط في مرفق لأن الصور عندي لم تظهر وشكراً


----------



## yahiaadam (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد تومه (4 أغسطس 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sakher2 (23 يونيو 2016)

المخططات لا تظهر


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (28 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم اريد ان اشاركم الموضوع بهذا الفديو 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S939PNEhne4


----------



## osama mohamed 89 (16 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الأفادة


----------

